
This brilliant tech pioneer had wealth and family. His suicide shocked everyone - sunir
http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/this-brilliant-ottawa-tech-pioneer-had-wealth-and-a-wonderful-family-his-suicide-shocked-everyone
======
sunir
I worked at BitFlash for a couple years. It was a wild ride for me as a co-op
student at the time. I think many of us felt things were not quite right at
the top, but accepted it because of the promise of Antoine's Midas touch.
Surely there's a life lesson here about valuing human lives over capital.

And while some would like to reevaluate his accomplishments in this new light;
but rather, I'd give his successes to him: he did still in fact achieve all
that he achieved and that remains impressive.

